# प्रबन्धन > मुझे कुछ कहना है >  जबरदस्ती रेपो मांगने वालों से परेशान हूँ ....

## mantu007

मित्रों अगर आप भी मेरी तरह रेपो मांगने वालों से परेशान हैं तो इस सूत्र पर आकर अपने विचार व्यक्त करें .....और अपना मत दे . 

:BangHead::BangHead::BangHead::BangHead:

----------


## Rated R

मैं तो बहुत परेशान हूँ यार..!!
*देखा कितनी जल्दी एक और परेशान आ गया ..!!*

----------


## mantu007

> मैं तो बहुत परेशान हूँ यार..!!
> *देखा कितनी जल्दी एक और परेशान आ गया ..!!*


अपना बहुमूल्य वोट दे दो भाई

----------


## Rated R

> अपना बहुमूल्य वोट दे दो भाई


दे दिया अपना वोट..!!

----------


## mantu007

> दे दिया अपना वोट..!!


हाँ भाई बहुत दिन से परेशान था .अब देखता हूँ कौन कौन परेशान है और कौन नहीं है ?

----------


## Rated R

> हाँ भाई बहुत दिन से परेशान था .अब देखता हूँ कौन कौन परेशान है और कौन नहीं है ?


परेशान कौन होगा,
*अधिकतर इसी श्रेणी में आते हैं ..!!*

----------


## King_khan

बिन मांगे मिले मोती ,मांगे मिले न भीख 
  मै तो इसी पर विश्वास करता हूँ और साथ ही ये देखता हूँ कि मेरे सूत्र पर कितने सदस्यों मे अपनी उपस्तिथि दर्ज कराई है|

----------


## Teach Guru

*मुझे भी कई pm आते रहते है रेपो देने के लिए कहते है.......... अब नियमों में बंधा हूँ अन्यथा उनके नाम सार्वजनिक कर देता ,
मैं तो रेपो उसी पोस्ट पर देता हूँ जो वाकई दमदार हो........ मै ऐसा हि हूँ..*

----------


## mantu007

भाई लोग अपना विचार भी व्यक्त करते जाओ ..गुप्त मतदान के साथ साथ अपने पार्टी का चुनाव चिन्ह वाला बिल्ला भी लगा के आओ ...

----------


## Teach Guru

*भाई मैंने वोट कर दिया है.......*

----------


## mantu007

> बिन मांगे मिले मोती ,मांगे मिले न भीख 
>   मै तो इसी पर विश्वास करता हूँ और साथ ही ये देखता हूँ कि मेरे सूत्र पर कितने सदस्यों मे अपनी उपस्तिथि दर्ज कराई है|


ऐसी बात नहीं है सिकंदर भाई .........कर्म किये जाओ फल की चिंता मत करो

----------


## mantu007

> *मुझे भी कई pm आते रहते है रेपो देने के लिए कहते है.......... अब नियमों में बंधा हूँ अन्यथा उनके नाम सार्वजनिक कर देता ,
> मैं तो रेपो उसी पोस्ट पर देता हूँ जो वाकई दमदार हो........ मै ऐसा हि हूँ..*


बिलकुल भाई होना भी यही चाहिए .......

----------


## Rated R

> बिन मांगे मिले मोती ,मांगे मिले न भीख 
>   मै तो इसी पर विश्वास करता हूँ और साथ ही ये देखता हूँ कि मेरे सूत्र पर कितने सदस्यों मे अपनी उपस्तिथि दर्ज कराई है|


काफी अच्छा और इस सूत्र को चरितार्थ करता श्लोक लिखा है आपने..!!
पता नहीं क्यूँ जब भी मैं ऐसे सदस्य के किसी सूत्र को देखता हूँ., तो उसे देखकर बहुत खराब लगता है ..!!
उदहारण दूं क्या ?

----------


## mantu007

> काफी अच्छा और इस सूत्र को चरितार्थ करता श्लोक लिखा है आपने..!!
> पता नहीं क्यूँ जब भी मैं ऐसे सदस्य के किसी सूत्र को देखता हूँ., तो उसे देखकर बहुत खराब लगता है ..!!
> उदहारण दूं क्या ?


ना ना ये काम मत करना ......मेरा सूत्र बंद हो जायेगा भाई ......

----------


## Rated R

बिना मांगे आज मेरे पास सिर्फ 1805 प्रविष्टियों में 1277 रेपुटेशन पॉइंट इक्कठा हो गए हैं..!!
जब बिना मांगे ही सबकुछ मिलता है,तो मांगने से क्या फायदा??

----------


## Rated R

> ना ना ये काम मत करना ......मेरा सूत्र बंद हो जायेगा भाई ......


हा..हा..!! तब तो छोड़ देता हूँ..!!

----------


## mantu007

> हा..हा..!! तब तो छोड़ देता हूँ..!!


शुक्रिया ........मेहरबानी .........

----------


## King_khan

> *मुझे भी कई pm आते रहते है रेपो देने के लिए कहते है.......... अब नियमों में बंधा हूँ अन्यथा उनके नाम सार्वजनिक कर देता ,
> मैं तो रेपो उसी पोस्ट पर देता हूँ जो वाकई दमदार हो........ मै ऐसा हि हूँ..*


मेरा नाम मत सार्वजानिक करना भाई ?
अब तो आपके लिए मुझे दमदार प्रविष्टियाँ करनी ही होंगी |

----------


## mantu007

> मेरा नाम मत सार्वजानिक करना भाई ?
> अब तो आपके लिए मुझे दमदार प्रविष्टियाँ करनी ही होंगी |


हाँ वो तो करना पड़ेगा ही सिकंदर भाई

----------


## King_khan

> ऐसी बात नहीं है सिकंदर भाई .........कर्म किये जाओ फल की चिंता मत करो


बिलकुल सही कहा मंटू भैय्या आपने लेकिन इसका उल्टा ये भी हो सकता है नेकी कर जूते खा |

----------


## King_khan

> काफी अच्छा और इस सूत्र को चरितार्थ करता श्लोक लिखा है आपने..!!
> पता नहीं क्यूँ जब भी मैं ऐसे सदस्य के किसी सूत्र को देखता हूँ., तो उसे देखकर बहुत खराब लगता है ..!!
> उदहारण दूं क्या ?


जरा हमें भी दीदार करा दीजिए |

----------


## mantu007

> बिलकुल सही कहा मंटू भैय्या आपने लेकिन इसका उल्टा ये भी हो सकता है नेकी कर जूते खा |


ना ना ऐसी बात नहीं है भाई ........यहाँ कोई जूता नहीं मारता .....

----------


## King_khan

> बिना मांगे आज मेरे पास सिर्फ 1805 प्रविष्टियों में 1277 रेपुटेशन पॉइंट इक्कठा हो गए हैं..!!
> जब बिना मांगे ही सबकुछ मिलता है,तो मांगने से क्या फायदा??


ये आपके द्वारा फोरम पर किये गए अच्छे काम का इनाम है |

----------


## mantu007

> जरा हमें भी दीदार करा दीजिए |


ना नहीं .........यहाँ दीदार मत करना ......

----------


## King_khan

> हाँ वो तो करना पड़ेगा ही सिकंदर भाई


करता तो हूँ तभी तो आज सबसे पीछे हूँ |

----------


## Krish13

वक्त बेवक्त रेपो माँगने वालोँ के व्यक्तिगत संदेश आते रहते है॥

----------


## King_khan

> ना ना ऐसी बात नहीं है भाई ........यहाँ कोई जूता नहीं मारता .....


अब वो व्यवस्था यहाँ समाप्त हो गयी है |

----------


## mantu007

> करता तो हूँ तभी तो आज सबसे पीछे हूँ |


आप हमसे तो आगे ही हो ...

----------


## King_khan

> वक्त बेवक्त रेपो माँगने वालोँ के व्यक्तिगत संदेश आते रहते है॥


मेरा मिला कि नहीं कृष् भाई ?

----------


## mantu007

> वक्त बेवक्त रेपो माँगने वालोँ के व्यक्तिगत संदेश आते रहते है॥


आप भी परेशान आत्मा हैं ?

----------


## Krish13

ये लो अभी अभी एक देवी का संदेश आ ही गया..........

----------


## mantu007

> मेरा मिला कि नहीं कृष् भाई ?


:rofl: ...:rofl:....:rofl:......:pointlol: हंसा हंसा के मारोगे क्या ?

----------


## mantu007

> ये लो अभी अभी एक देवी का संदेश आ ही गया..........


मैं भी उस देवी से परेशान हूँ ......ha ha ha ha ha

----------


## Krish13

> मेरा मिला कि नहीं कृष् भाई ?


आप का संदेश कभी नही आया भाई.....

----------


## Krish13

> आप भी परेशान आत्मा हैं ?


लोग कर देते है भाई परेशान, क्या करैँ॥

----------


## mantu007

> लोग कर देते है भाई परेशान, क्या करैँ॥


बहुत दिन से मेरा भी दिल दुःख रहा था .आज रहा नहीं गया इसीलिए ये सूत्र बना दिया .....

----------


## Krish13

> मैं भी उस देवी से परेशान हूँ ......ha ha ha ha ha


हा हा हा कुछ देवता भी परेशान करते है॥

----------


## mantu007

> हा हा हा कुछ देवता भी परेशान करते है॥


हाँ सही कहा आपने ........पम पम खेलकर एक दुसरे को हम उनके नाम का आदान प्रदान कर लिया करेंगे ....

----------


## Krish13

> बहुत दिन से मेरा भी दिल दुःख रहा था .आज रहा नहीं गया इसीलिए ये सूत्र बना दिया .....


अच्छा किया.... शायद प्रबंधन अब इसके बारे मेँ कुछ विचार करेँ॥

----------


## King_khan

> आप हमसे तो आगे ही हो ...


क्या बात करते हो मंटू भैय्या आपकी प्रविष्टियों कि संख्या ५ अंकों मे है और हम जूझते हुवे अभी ४ अंकों तक ही पहुँच पाए हैं |

----------


## mantu007

> अच्छा किया.... शायद प्रबंधन अब इसके बारे मेँ कुछ विचार करेँ॥


इसी कारण से तो बनाया है की प्रबंधन की कुछ दया द्रिष्टि हो

----------


## Raman46

> बहुत दिन से मेरा भी दिल दुःख रहा था .आज रहा नहीं गया इसीलिए ये सूत्र बना दिया .....



बहुत अच्छा किया मन्टू जी भाई सूत्र बना कर / कुछ लोग तो  मांगना अपना अधिकार समझ बैठे  है / मेरा वोट आप की  ओर है /धन्यवाद ...रमण

----------


## King_khan

> :rofl: ...:rofl:....:rofl:......:pointlol: हंसा हंसा के मारोगे क्या ?


अरे भैय्या सही कह रहा हूँ |

----------


## mantu007

> क्या बात करते हो मंटू भैय्या आपकी प्रविष्टियों कि संख्या ५ अंकों मे है और हम जूझते हुवे अभी ४ अंकों तक ही पहुँच पाए हैं |


भाई रेपो में तो आप आगे हैं ना ........पिछले फोरम पर प्रिविष्टि देखकर लोग रेपो देते थे जो बहुत अच्छा लगता था .....अब तो ये कहते हैं की देख मैंने तुझे रेपो दे दिया अब तू भी मुझे दे दे ...यार दिमाग का दही हो जाता है ......

----------


## King_khan

> आप का संदेश कभी नही आया भाई.....


भेजा तो था शायद प्रशासक महोदय ने रोक दिया होगा मेरी इज्जत बचने के लिए |

----------


## mantu007

> बहुत अच्छा किया मन्टू जी भाई सूत्र बना कर / कुछ लोग तो  मांगना अपना अधिकार समझ बैठे  है / मेरा वोट आप की  ओर है /धन्यवाद ...रमण


धन्यवाद सिन्हा साहब ............कुछ तो शर्म आएगी उन्हें अब ......

----------


## Raman46

> इसी कारण से तो बनाया है की प्रबंधन की कुछ दया द्रिष्टि हो



_रेपो तो अब एक तरह से तमाशा बनता जा रहा / लोग जहाँ देखो बिना सोचे समझे रेपो देते दिखाई देते है ये जताने के लिए की  वो उनका कितना बड़ा हितैसी है या उनका टिप्पणी सर्व श्रेष्ठ है / मगर एक अच्छे सूत्रधार को रेपो नही मिलता है ना ही उनके रचित श्रेठ टिप्पणियों पे / यैसे में  रेपो पॉइंट्स बेईमानी नजर आती है दोस्त / धन्यवाद ..रमण_

----------


## mantu007

> अरे भैय्या सही कह रहा हूँ |


हमको भी पता है भाई ..........

----------


## mantu007

> _रेपो तो अब एक तरह से तमाशा बनता जा रहा / लोग जहाँ देखो बिना सोचे समझे रेपो देते दिखाई देते है ये जताने के लिए की  वो उनका कितना बड़ा हितैसी है या उनका टिप्पणी सर्व श्रेष्ठ है / मगर एक अच्छे सूत्रधार को रेपो नही मिलता है ना ही उनके रचित श्रेठ टिप्पणियों पे / यैसे men रेपो पॉइंट्स बेईमानी नजर आती है दोस्त / धन्यवाद ..रमण_


ऊपर में वोट मार दिए हो ना ?...हाँ इसी कारण से भाई .ये तो हक़ छिनने जैसा है ना ...जो मेहनत करे आप उसको पॉइंट दो तो अच्छा लगता है ...

----------


## King_khan

> भाई रेपो में तो आप आगे हैं ना ........पिछले फोरम पर प्रिविष्टि देखकर लोग रेपो देते थे जो बहुत अच्छा लगता था .....अब तो ये कहते हैं की देख मैंने तुझे रेपो दे दिया अब तू भी मुझे दे दे ...यार दिमाग का दही हो जाता है ......


मंटू भैय्या इससे तो मै भी बहुत परेशान हूँ 
पिछले फोरम पर मै मोबाईल के द्वारा ही फोरम पर आ पता था लेकिन पता नहीं क्यों मेरी प्रविष्टियों को इतना पसंद किया जाता था जबकि फोरम पर मैंने केवल ढाई महीने ही बिताए थे और फिर फोरम क्रैश हो गया था और इस बार मै कुछ खाश योगदान नहीं  कर पाया हूँ |

----------


## Rated R

वैसे एक नाम देने के लिए दिल मचल रहा है ..!!
अभी फिर वही से टकराकर आया हूँ..!!

----------


## Rated R

> मंटू भैय्या इससे तो मै भी बहुत परेशान हूँ 
> पिछले फोरम पर मै मोबाईल के द्वारा ही फोरम पर आ पता था लेकिन पता नहीं क्यों मेरी प्रविष्टियों को इतना पसंद किया जाता था जबकि फोरम पर मैंने केवल ढाई महीने ही बिताए थे और फिर फोरम क्रैश हो गया था और इस बार मै कुछ खाश योगदान नन्हीं कर पाया हूँ |


कोई बात नहीं अब योगदान कर दीजिये...
मैंने भी तो यही किया  है...!!

----------


## mantu007

> वैसे एक नाम देने के लिए दिल मचल रहा है ..!!
> अभी फिर वही से टकराकर आया हूँ..!!


ना .ना ऐसा जुल्म ना करना ..आपस में ही मजा लेंगे सन्देश के द्वारा आदान प्रदान करके .......हा हा हा हा

----------


## King_khan

> वैसे एक नाम देने के लिए दिल मचल रहा है ..!!
> अभी फिर वही से टकराकर आया हूँ..!!


दिल कि बात जुबान पर ले ही आओ |

----------


## King_khan

> कोई बात नहीं अब योगदान कर दीजिये...
> मैंने भी तो यही किया  है...!!


अब जिम्मेदारियां बहुत ज्यादा हो गयी हैं इस लिए समय की कमी है |

----------


## Rated R

सोचते हैं...की बताना सही रहेगा या नहीं..!!
वरना अगर ये सूत्र बंद हो गया तो काफी ख़राब लगेगा मुझे..!!

----------


## mantu007

> दिल कि बात जुबान पर ले ही आओ |


ना ना ऐसा पोल ना खोलो की उसे बेईज्जती महसूस हो .........एक बार सुधरने का मौका भी तो दो आप

----------


## mantu007

> सोचते हैं...की बताना सही रहेगा या नहीं..!!
> वरना अगर ये सूत्र बंद हो गया तो काफी ख़राब लगेगा मुझे..!!


मत बताना यार .सब जानते हैं उनलोगों को ...यहं बता दोगे तो मेरा सूत्र बंद हो जायेगा भाई ....रहम करो

----------


## Rated R

> ना ना ऐसा पोल ना खोलो की उसे बेईज्जती महसूस हो .........एक बार सुधरने का मौका भी तो दो आप


सात-आठ महीने हो गए...

----------


## mantu007

> सात-आठ महीने हो गए...


तभी तो बनाया है मैंने भी ये सूत्र .......अब बक्श भी दो

----------


## King_khan

> ना ना ऐसा पोल ना खोलो की उसे बेईज्जती महसूस हो .........एक बार सुधरने का मौका भी तो दो आप


मै तो सोचता हूँ इस विषय पर एक सूत्र ही बना देना चाहिए पोल खोल |

----------


## Rajeev

मंटू जी पहले मैं भी रेपो माँगता था, अब मुझे अपने ऊपर हँसी आती है |

----------


## Raman46

> मै तो सोचता हूँ इस विषय पर एक सूत्र ही बना देना चाहिए पोल खोल |


मेरे मन में भी ये ख्याल कब से आ रही है /एक बार तो स्क्रिप्ट भी तैयार  कर लिया था मगर कुछ सोच समझ कर ही रुक गया / .हा हा पोल खोल

----------


## mantu007

> मै तो सोचता हूँ इस विषय पर एक सूत्र ही बना देना चाहिए पोल खोल |


ना ना ऐसा कार्य नहीं करना .......नहीं तो आपके खिलाफ आरोप पत्र दाखिल हो जायेंगे ....... 

*‘कबीरा खडा बाजार में माँगे सबकी खैर। न काहूँ से दोस्ती न काहूँ से बैर।’*

----------


## mantu007

> मंटू जी पहले मैं भी रेपो माँगता था, अब मुझे अपने ऊपर हँसी आती है |


कोई बात नहीं मित्र .अब नहीं ना मांगते तो अब काहें की टेंसन ...जस्ट चिल्ल

----------


## Raman46

> मंटू जी पहले मैं भी रेपो माँगता था, अब मुझे अपने ऊपर हँसी आती है |


दोस्त अब तो आप की बत्तियां हरी हो चुकी है

----------


## King_khan

> मंटू जी पहले मैं भी रेपो माँगता था, अब मुझे अपने ऊपर हँसी आती है |


कोई बात नहीं देर मे आए दुरुस्त आए |

----------


## King_khan

> ना ना ऐसा कार्य नहीं करना .......नहीं तो आपके खिलाफ आरोप पत्र दाखिल हो जायेंगे ....... 
> 
> *‘कबीरा खडा बाजार में माँगे सबकी खैर। न काहूँ से दोस्ती न काहूँ से बैर।’*


मंटू भैय्या  आरोप से मै नहीं  डरता हूँ|

----------


## Raman46

> मंटू भैय्या  आरोप से मै नहीं  डरता हूँ|


सच को झूठ के परदे से ढका नही जा सकता है / सच एक दिन सामने आ कर ही रहती है / फिर डरना कैसा / सच कह रहे है खान भाई साहब

----------


## mantu007

> मंटू भैय्या  आरोप से मै नहीं  डरता हूँ|


ये आरोप की बात नहीं है भाई .........क्यों ना हम प्रेम से रहे .बस उनकी आदत ही तो सुधारनी है .....इस सूत्र को देखकर ही वो अब से नहीं मांगेगे रेपो किसी से .ऐसा मेरा बिस्वास है ........आखिर अपने ही सब मित्र तो हैं

----------


## mantu007

> सच को झूठ के परदे से ढका नही जा सकता है / सच एक दिन सामने आ कर ही रहती है / फिर डरना कैसा / सच कह रहे है खान भाई साहब


गलत बात सिन्हा साहब ......ना ये काम नहीं ....

----------


## Raman46

> गलत बात सिन्हा साहब ......ना ये काम नहीं ....


दोस्त मन्टू जी 
सच हमेशा कडवा ही होता है /तभी तो झूठ पक्ष हमेशा इसका फायदा उठाते / दोस्त हम भी नही चाहते है किसी सदस्य को परेशानी में  डालना या उन्हें किसी तरह की अपमानित करना / ये तो बस येक  इशारा  मात्र है मित्र / ताकि विरोध पैदा करने बाले सदस्य खुद वो खुद समझ जाएँ / धन्यबाद मन्टू भाई

----------


## Rajeev

> कोई बात नहीं मित्र .अब नहीं ना मांगते तो अब काहें की टेंसन ...जस्ट चिल्ल





> दोस्त अब तो आप की बत्तियां हरी हो चुकी है





> कोई बात नहीं देर मे आए दुरुस्त आए |


मित्रों जिस दिन से मैंने संदीप जी के विचार और गुल्लू जी के रेपो को देखा उस दिन से मेरी सोच में परिवर्तन आ गया,
आप सभी मित्रों से अनुरोध है की कृपया एक बार मेरे प्रिय मित्र संदीप जी के विचार पढ़ लीजिए हो सकता है कुछ आप में भी परिवर्तन आ जाए,
http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthre...652#post352652

----------


## mantu007

> दोस्त मन्टू जी 
> सच हमेशा कडवा ही होता है /तभी तो झूठ पक्ष हमेशा इसका फायदा उठाते / दोस्त हम भी नही चाहते है किसी सदस्य को परेशानी में  डालना या उन्हें किसी तरह की अपमानित करना / ये तो बस येक  इशारा  मात्र है मित्र / ताकि विरोध पैदा करने बाले सदस्य खुद वो खुद समझ जाएँ / धन्यबाद मन्टू भाई


धन्यवाद मित्र .....आपके विचार अच्छे  हैं .....

----------


## mantu007

> मित्रों जिस दिन से मैंने संदीप जी के विचार और गुल्लू जी के रेपो को देखा उस दिन से मेरी सोच में परिवर्तन आ गया,
> आप सभी मित्रों से अनुरोध है की कृपया एक बार मेरे प्रिय मित्र संदीप जी के विचार पढ़ लीजिए हो सकता है कुछ आप में भी परिवर्तन आ जाए,
> http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthre...652#post352652


यह गलत सोच है कि रेपो से क्या होता है ? फोरम में अपनापन और अपने को फोरममय बनाने के लिए जिन तत्वों की जरूरत होती हैं उनमे से पुरस्कार भी प्रमुख हैं

----------


## mantu007

> ...........:BangHead:..................:mepullhair  :.........................:BangHead:


स्वामी जी आप यहाँ माथा क्यों पटक रहे हैं ?

----------


## swami ji

> स्वामी जी आप यहाँ माथा क्यों पटक रहे हैं ?


*हा हा हा हाहा हा और क्या  बोलू दोस्त ,,,,,आप समजदार हे ,,*

----------


## mantu007

> *हा हा हा हाहा हा और क्या  बोलू दोस्त ,,,,,आप समजदार हे ,,*


मजा आया ना ...........

----------


## NaKShtR

> *मुझे भी कई pm आते रहते है रेपो देने के लिए कहते है.......... अब नियमों में बंधा हूँ अन्यथा उनके नाम सार्वजनिक कर देता ,
> मैं तो रेपो उसी पोस्ट पर देता हूँ जो वाकई दमदार हो........ मै ऐसा हि हूँ..*


same as me ब्रो

----------


## mantu007

> same as me ब्रो


धन्यवाद मित्र ...आप भी परेशान आत्मा हो .......हा हा हा हा

----------


## NaKShtR

> धन्यवाद मित्र ...आप भी परेशान आत्मा हो .......हा हा हा हा


यार अब कोई दमदार बात हो तो ठीक भी लगे पर बिना बात ठीक नही है

----------


## mantu007

> यार अब कोई दमदार बात हो तो ठीक भी लगे पर बिना बात ठीक नही है


सही कहा भाई ..........आते है और नमस्कार बोलते हैं फिर एक सन्देश भेंज देते हैं की भाई मुझे रेपो दो ना ? अब क्या करूँ समझ में नहीं आता ..नहीं दो तो नाराज हो जाते हैं .....

----------


## NaKShtR

> सही कहा भाई ..........आते है और नमस्कार बोलते हैं फिर एक सन्देश भेंज देते हैं की भाई मुझे रेपो दो ना ? अब क्या करूँ समझ में नहीं आता ..नहीं दो तो नाराज हो जाते हैं .....



समझना चाहिए की इसकी उपयोगिता क्याहै ,

----------


## Black Pearl

भाई मुझे भी रेपों दो......

----------


## draculla

जब मैं रेप की लिस्ट देखता हूँ तो मुझे लगता है की उस डकैत लोग फोरम में घुस आये हैं जो रेप लुट लूटकर बुलंदी पर पहुँच गए है.
इससे ज्यादा कुछ नहीं बोलूँगा..
मेरा तो एक टारगेट है उसके बाद मैं अपने रेप बंद कर लूँगा.

----------


## mantu007

> समझना चाहिए की इसकी उपयोगिता क्या है ,


हाँ सत्य कहा भाई ये उचित प्रिविष्टि पर ही रेपो दे तो सबके लिए अच्छा है

----------


## NaKShtR

> भाई मुझे भी रेपों दो......


मास्टर सुधर जाओ , यहाँ मस्ती नही 




> जब मैं रेप की लिस्ट देखता हूँ तो मुझे लगता है की उस डकैत लोग फोरम में घुस आये हैं जो रेप लुट लूटकर बुलंदी पर पहुँच गए है.
> इससे ज्यादा कुछ नहीं बोलूँगा..
> मेरा तो एक टारगेट है उसके बाद मैं अपने रेप बंद कर लूँगा.


अच्छे विचार है जी

----------


## Teach Guru

> भाई रेपो में तो आप आगे हैं ना ........पिछले फोरम पर प्रिविष्टि देखकर लोग रेपो देते थे जो बहुत अच्छा लगता था .....अब तो ये कहते हैं की देख मैंने तुझे रेपो दे दिया अब तू भी मुझे दे दे ...यार दिमाग का दही हो जाता है ......


*कुछ-कुछ ऐसा हि मेरे साथ होता है..........*

----------


## mantu007

> भाई मुझे भी रेपों दो......


.:rofl:.....:rofl:.......:rofl:...........:pointlo  l:.........अब बस भी करो नहीं तो पेट दर्द करने लगेगा .....

----------


## mantu007

> जब मैं रेप की लिस्ट देखता हूँ तो मुझे लगता है की उस डकैत लोग फोरम में घुस आये हैं जो रेप लुट लूटकर बुलंदी पर पहुँच गए है.
> इससे ज्यादा कुछ नहीं बोलूँगा..
> मेरा तो एक टारगेट है उसके बाद मैं अपने रेप बंद कर लूँगा.


अब प्रशासक जी ने वो option भी हमलोगों से छीन लिया है .......नहीं तो मैं तो कब कब बंद कर दिया होता

----------


## Teach Guru

> मंटू जी पहले मैं भी रेपो माँगता था, अब मुझे अपने ऊपर हँसी आती है |



चलो अब तो सुधर गए...........

----------


## mantu007

> *कुछ-कुछ ऐसा हि मेरे साथ होता है..........*


मत रो मेरे भाई ...........central

----------


## draculla

> समझना चाहिए की इसकी उपयोगिता क्याहै ,


रेप की डकैती को रोकने का सबसे अच्छा तरीका सभी के रेप अंको को दिखाना रहेगा.
क्यकी अब कोई निगेटिव रेप नहीं दे सकता है,
इसीलिए कोई सौतिया दाह से किसी के पॉइंट नहीं कट पायेगा.
अत: अब प्रबंधन को सभी के रेप पॉइंट आउट कर देने चाहिए.

----------


## Teach Guru

> मत रो मेरे भाई ...........central



क्या करे भाई कुछ लोग ऐसे हैं यहाँ, जो शायद कभी नहीं सुधर सकते........

----------


## King_khan

> जब मैं रेप की लिस्ट देखता हूँ तो मुझे लगता है की उस डकैत लोग फोरम में घुस आये हैं जो रेप लुट लूटकर बुलंदी पर पहुँच गए है.
> इससे ज्यादा कुछ नहीं बोलूँगा..
> मेरा तो एक टारगेट है उसके बाद मैं अपने रेप बंद कर लूँगा.


आपने बिलकुल सही कहा उस लिस्ट को देखकर मुझे हंसी आ जाती है कि कैसे कैसे सदस्य विराजमान हैँ |

----------


## swami ji

> चलो अब तो सुधर गए...........


*हा हा हा हा हा हा हा हा हा ha*

----------


## draculla

> अब प्रशासक जी ने वो option भी हमलोगों से छीन लिया है .......नहीं तो मैं तो कब कब बंद कर दिया होता


तो फिर प्रसाशक जी को ही बंद करने बोल दो वे बंद कर देंगें...
मेरी तो रेप पॉवर इतनी है की मुझे किसी को रेप देने से पहले पसंद आना जरुरी है.
फिर भी कभी कभी दोस्तों के लिए मुझे उन्हें खुश करना पडता है.
क्योकि फोरम पर सभी को नाराज नहीं कर सकते हैं ना!:)

----------


## King_khan

> क्या करे भाई कुछ लोग ऐसे हैं यहाँ, जो शायद कभी नहीं सुधर सकते........


मै तो सुधर गया हूँ भाई लोग |

----------


## swami ji

दोस्तों मुझे सब रेपो दो यार ,,, हा हा हा हा हा हा हा हा हा ha

----------


## mantu007

> रेप की डकैती को रोकने का सबसे अच्छा तरीका सभी के रेप अंको को दिखाना रहेगा.
> क्यकी अब कोई निगेटिव रेप नहीं दे सकता है,
> इसीलिए कोई सौतिया दाह से किसी के पॉइंट नहीं कट पायेगा.
> अत: अब प्रबंधन को सभी के रेप पॉइंट आउट कर देने चाहिए.


उससे तो और जोर से सब मांगेंगे और एक सीढ़ी आगे बढ़ जाऊ

----------


## Teach Guru

राजवीर भाई आप फिर शुरू हो गये.........

----------


## King_khan

> तो फिर प्रसाशक जी को ही बंद करने बोल दो वे बंद कर देंगें...
> मेरी तो रेप पॉवर इतनी है की मुझे किसी को रेप देने से पहले पसंद आना जरुरी है.
> फिर भी कभी कभी दोस्तों के लिए मुझे उन्हें खुश करना पडता है.
> क्योकि फोरम पर सभी को नाराज नहीं कर सकते हैं ना!:)


भूतनाथ शक्ल देखकर मत दिया करो ,कभी कभी काम देखकर भी दिया करो |

----------


## Teach Guru

> उससे तो और जोर से सब मांगेंगे और एक सीढ़ी आगे बढ़ जाऊ


सत्य वचन भाई.......

----------


## mantu007

> क्या करे भाई कुछ लोग ऐसे हैं यहाँ, जो शायद कभी नहीं सुधर सकते........


अगर वो अब फिर से मांगेंगे तो हम सब अब समझ सकते हैं की उन्हें क्या कहा जा सकता है .....हा हा हा हा

----------


## swami ji

> राजवीर भाई आप फिर शुरू हो गये.........


*क्या करू मजा आता हे रेपो मांगने  में ...आज तक नहीं मनाग रहा था आब चलुकिया हे मोंटू भाई के सामने जंग  ऐ एलान   हा अ हा हा अ हा हा


मजाक कर रहा हु ,,*

----------


## King_khan

> दोस्तों मुझे सब रेपो दो यार ,,, हा हा हा हा हा हा हा हा हा ha


कितने झउवा भर के दे दूँ ?

----------


## mantu007

> तो फिर प्रसाशक जी को ही बंद करने बोल दो वे बंद कर देंगें...
> मेरी तो रेप पॉवर इतनी है की मुझे किसी को रेप देने से पहले पसंद आना जरुरी है.
> फिर भी कभी कभी दोस्तों के लिए मुझे उन्हें खुश करना पडता है.
> क्योकि फोरम पर सभी को नाराज नहीं कर सकते हैं ना!:)


यही तो प्रॉब्लम है भाई .......नाराज भी नहीं करना है और उचित सदस्यों को भी रेपो देना है दोनों एक साथ काम कैसे होगा ?:BangHead:

----------


## swami ji

> कितने झउवा भर के दे दूँ ?


[B]मुझे सिर्फ  किलो के भाव में रेपो दो .... हा हा हा हा हा हा हा हा a[/B]

----------


## draculla

> उससे तो और जोर से सब मांगेंगे और एक सीढ़ी आगे बढ़ जाऊ


हा हा हा हा हा हा हा जलन भी एक फेक्टर है!!!!

----------


## mantu007

> मै तो सुधर गया हूँ भाई लोग |


आप बिगड़े कब थे ?

----------


## Teach Guru

> कितने झउवा भर के दे दूँ ?


इन्हें ट्रक भर के देना होगा.....

----------


## draculla

> भूतनाथ शक्ल देखकर मत दिया करो ,कभी कभी काम देखकर भी दिया करो |


भाई इसीलिए जब कोई मुझसे रेप मांगता है तो मुझे फोरम में उसके बेस्ट काम को ढूँढना पडता है और जब मिल जाता है तो मैं रेप देता हूँ.
लेकिन इसमें कुछ अपवाद भी है!!!!!

----------


## swami ji

> इन्हें ट्रक भर के देना होगा.....


*सही में आप मेरे सचे दोस्त ,,,,एस बात पर आपको रेपो ....*

----------


## mantu007

> दोस्तों मुझे सब रेपो दो यार ,,, हा हा हा हा हा हा हा हा हा ha


अब मजाक में भी नहीं देना है ......अब सिर्फ उचित सदस्यों को ही रेपो देना है

----------


## King_khan

> [B]मुझे सिर्फ  किलो के भाव में रेपो दो .... हा हा हा हा हा हा हा हा a[/B]


हम तो पूरा टोकरा भरकर देने को तैयार हैँ और आप किलो की बात करते हो |

----------


## Teach Guru

> सही में आप मेरे सचे दोस्त ,,,,एस बात पर आपको रेपो ....




*ऐसा मत करो भाई...........*

----------


## mantu007

> भूतनाथ शक्ल देखकर मत दिया करो ,कभी कभी काम देखकर भी दिया करो |


हाँ भाई .आज से सिर्फ अच्छे प्रिविष्टि करने वालों को ही देना है ......

----------


## swami ji

> अब मजाक में भी नहीं देना है ......अब सिर्फ उचित सदस्यों को ही रेपो देना है





> हम तो पूरा टोकरा भरकर देने को तैयार हैँ और आप किलो की बात करते हो |


*सही हे दोस्त उचित निरनय  हे आपका ,,,पर एक बात बोलू .,,,कुछ नहीं जने दो ..*

----------


## King_khan

> इन्हें ट्रक भर के देना होगा.....


अरे यार मेरी रेपो कम है इसलिए रिक्शे मे ही काम चलाना पड़ेगा |

----------


## Teach Guru

> *सही हे दोस्त उचित निरनय  हे आपका ,,,पर एक बात बोलू .,,,कुछ नहीं जने दो ..*



बोल हि दो भाई.......

----------


## swami ji

http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthre...796#post685796


मेरा नया सूत्र हे एस पर सब लोग आपनी सचे  दिल से राइ  दो ,,,,

----------


## mantu007

> हा हा हा हा हा हा हा जलन भी एक फेक्टर है!!!!


दुनिया में एक से एक तरह के प्राणी है भाई ........क्रांतिवीर में सही कहता है नाना पाटेकर ..
भगवन ने सबसे अच्छी चीज़ बनायीं "इंसान"
उसे धरती पर भेंजा .फिर कुछ दिन बाद देखा तो सब के सब रेंगने वाले कीड़े बन गए ......

----------


## mantu007

> भाई इसीलिए जब कोई मुझसे रेप मांगता है तो मुझे फोरम में उसके बेस्ट काम को ढूँढना पडता है और जब मिल जाता है तो मैं रेप देता हूँ.
> लेकिन इसमें कुछ अपवाद भी है!!!!!


अब से देना ही मत .बोलना की कोटा खत्म हो गया है ........

----------


## mantu007

> *सही में आप मेरे सचे दोस्त ,,,,एस बात पर आपको रेपो ....*


राजवीर .एक बात सही बोलता हूँ .....थोडा ध्यान देना ....अगर आप किसी अच्छे प्रिविष्टिकर्ता को रेपो दोगे तो आपको भी अच्छा लगेगा ...और कोई ऐसे ही आपके अनुपस्थिति में रेपो देगा तो आपको भी अच्छा लगेगा की इसने मेरे काम से खुश होकर रेपो दिया है ...

----------


## amol05

*बिन मांगे मोती मिले 
मांगे  मिले न भीख *

----------


## swami ji

> राजवीर .एक बात सही बोलता हूँ .....थोडा ध्यान देना ....अगर आप किसी अच्छे प्रिविष्टिकर्ता को रेपो दोगे तो आपको भी अच्छा लगेगा ...और कोई ऐसे ही आपके अनुपस्थिति में रेपो देगा तो आपको भी अच्छा लगेगा की इसने मेरे काम से खुश होकर रेपो दिया है ...


:clap:  sahi bat he dost

----------


## mantu007

> *बिन मांगे मोती मिले 
> मांगे  मिले न भीख *


पर जो लोग अपने रेपो का महत्त्व नहीं जानते ओ तो ऐसे ही रेपो दे देते हैं ना

----------


## King_khan

> भाई इसीलिए जब कोई मुझसे रेप मांगता है तो मुझे फोरम में उसके बेस्ट काम को ढूँढना पडता है और जब मिल जाता है तो मैं रेप देता हूँ.
> लेकिन इसमें कुछ अपवाद भी है!!!!!


जानकार अच्छा लगा की आप सोच समझकर ही रेपो देते हैं |




> हाँ भाई .आज से सिर्फ अच्छे प्रिविष्टि करने वालों को ही देना है ......


आज से ही ये प्रण कर लीजिए |  
इस सूत्र पर भी आप सभी के विचार आमंत्रित हैं 
http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthre...805#post685805

----------


## King_khan

> बिन मांगे मिले मोती ,मांगे मिले न भीख 
>   |





> *बिन मांगे मोती मिले 
> मांगे  मिले न भीख *


ये  तो हम पहले ही चिपका दिए हैं |

----------


## man-vakil

*गर कुछ ऐसे मांगने से ही कुछ मिलता,
तो मैं युहीं हाथ फैला सारा जहां मांग लेता,
मिलती है सब दौलत उसके ही दम से,
जो गर उस खुदा से मैं पनाह मांग लेता*

----------


## man-vakil

*वो लोग क्या देंगे यूँ कुछ मुझको ,
जो उस खुदा से ही मांगते है सब,
कभी मस्जिद में आकर करे वजू,
या मंदिर की चौखट लांगते है जब तब ....*

----------


## man-vakil

*वो लोग क्या देंगे यूँ कुछ मुझको ,
जो उस खुदा से ही मांगते है जब-तब,
कभी मस्जिद में आकर करे वजू,
कभी मंदिर की चौखट लांगते है यूँ सब  ...*

----------


## Raman46

> *गर कुछ ऐसे मांगने से ही कुछ मिलता,
> तो मैं युहीं हाथ फैला सारा जहां मांग लेता,
> मिलती है सब दौलत उसके ही दम से,
> जो गर उस खुदा से मैं पनाह मांग लेता*





> *वो लोग क्या देंगे यूँ कुछ मुझको ,
> जो उस खुदा से ही मांगते है सब,
> कभी मस्जिद में आकर करे वजू,
> या मंदिर की चौखट सांगते है जब तब ....*


बाह बाह भाई मन-वकील  जी 
ये पर वर दिगार कभी  तुझ से माँगा  नही कुछ /

फिर भी  अगर   कुछ देना ही चाहते हो कुछ /

दे दो  आप की दिल चाहे कुबूल होगा  हर कुछ /

हर खुसी  भर देना  मन-वकील के  दामन में कुछ //

----------


## Black Pearl

दे दो यार....... कोई तो दे दो........... 

नहीं तो मैं रो जाऊंगा......

----------


## Raman46

> दे दो यार....... कोई तो दे दो........... 
> 
> नहीं तो मैं रो जाऊंगा......


आप को कभी रोते नही देख सकता हूँ संदीप भाई .................

----------


## badboy123455

अपुन ने तो आज तक नही मांगी 



ना मांगने वाले को डी.............

----------


## Raman46

> अपुन ने तो आज तक नही मांगी 
> 
> 
> 
> ना मांगने वाले को डी.............




इसी लए मिल भी रहा है ..............

----------


## badboy123455

> इसी लए मिल भी रहा है ..............



सही कहा ...............

----------


## mantu007

*अपना विचार प्रकट करने के लिए सभी मित्रो का शुक्रिया ..........*

----------


## Lovely.indian

दत तेरी की, गलत वोट पड़ गई :(

----------


## Lovely.indian

मुझे कोई फर्क नहीं पड़ता (ऐसे ही बिना उचित प्रिविष्टि के किसी को रेपो दे देता हूँ )

इस के साथ साथ ये भी आप्शन जरूरी था 

मुझे कोई फर्क नहीं पड़ता (उचित प्रिविष्टि को ही रेपो दे देता हूँ )

----------


## mantu007

> दत तेरी की, गलत वोट पड़ गई :(


*आप्शन देखकर ठप्पा मारा करो भाई .......*

----------


## Rajeev

> मुझे कोई फर्क नहीं पड़ता (ऐसे ही बिना उचित प्रिविष्टि के किसी को रेपो दे देता हूँ )
> 
> इस के साथ साथ ये भी आप्शन जरूरी था 
> 
> मुझे कोई फर्क नहीं पड़ता (उचित प्रिविष्टि को ही रेपो दे देता हूँ )


सही कहा लवली जी ,मगर इसके आभाव के कारन मैंने अपना वोट " हाँ , मैं भी रेपो मांगने वालों से परेशान हूँ " में गिरा दिया |

----------


## Rated R

मैं तो रेपो मांगने वालो को देता ही नहीं

----------


## mantu007

> मैं तो रेपो मांगने वालो को देता ही नहीं


अच्छा करते हो मित्र .देना भी नहीं चाहिए .........इससे आपके ही रेपो पॉवर ही महत्ता कम होगी .......

----------


## mantu007

> Sach to ye hai ki lagbhag 20-25 logon ne milkar repo system ka kachra kiya hua hai ..... Ye apas me hi repo ka len-den karke apne point badhate rahte hain ..... Asha karta hun ki achche sadasy isase hatotsahit nahi honge....


मित्र हतोत्साहित होने की बात तो नहीं फिर भी जो सदस्य उन्हें रेपो नहीं देना चाहते उनको भी सन्देश भेंज दिया जाता है जैसे
" मेरा रेपो काबुल करें मित्र ..आपके रेपो का इन्तेजार है "
" मित्र आपका रेपो अभी तक नहीं पहुंचा "
" ये रहे आपके समोसे .....और जल्दी से मुझे भी खिलाइए "
 यार हद हो गयी है ............

----------


## mantu007

> बढ़िया सूत्र है..........


ये क्या बात है यार .हर सूत्र में यही बात बोलते हो .कुछ हट हट कर लिखा करो .........कभी कभी ये भी देख लिया करो की सूत्र किस विषय पर है ......यहं अपनी सिर्फ राय दर्ज करें आप

----------


## RAM GAUTAM

> मित्र हतोत्साहित होने की बात तो नहीं फिर भी जो सदस्य उन्हें रेपो नहीं देना चाहते उनको भी सन्देश भेंज दिया जाता है जैसे
> " मेरा रेपो काबुल करें मित्र ..आपके रेपो का इन्तेजार है "
> " मित्र आपका रेपो अभी तक नहीं पहुंचा "
> " ये रहे आपके समोसे .....और जल्दी से मुझे भी खिलाइए "
>  यार हद हो गयी है ............


बिलकुल ऐसे ही देखकर मुझे बहुत असंयत महसूस होता है. मगर मैं किसी को ऐसे रेपो नहीं देता मांगने पर भी नहीं एक बार के सिवा.  एक बार मैंने एक सदस्य को मांगने पर रेपो दी है. 
ऐसा ज्यादातर चौपाल में ही होता हैं वहां बिना किसी बात के बकवास प्रविष्टी पर रेपो दे दी जाती है और मांग की जाती है उधर प्रेम की कैंची है या ऐसा ही कुछ और लिखकर. जब ऐसे रेपो मिलती है तो उसका मजा नहीं आता. असली मजा तो तब है जब मेरे द्वारा कोई तथ्यपरक प्रविष्टी की गयी हो.

----------


## love birds

य्यार मेरी पोस्ट कहा गयी ...............

----------


## Teach Guru

> बढ़िया सूत्र है..........





> ये क्या बात है यार .हर सूत्र में यही बात बोलते हो .कुछ हट हट कर लिखा करो .........कभी कभी ये भी देख लिया करो की सूत्र किस विषय पर है ......यहं अपनी सिर्फ राय दर्ज करें आप



मैने भी देखा है की हर सूत्र मैं ये भाई साब एक हि बात लिखते है...........सूत्र की महता समझकर कमेन्ट कर lotus भाई

----------


## Nisha.Patel

> मित्र हतोत्साहित होने की बात तो नहीं फिर भी जो सदस्य उन्हें रेपो नहीं देना चाहते उनको भी सन्देश भेंज दिया जाता है जैसे
> " मेरा रेपो काबुल करें मित्र ..आपके रेपो का इन्तेजार है "
> " मित्र आपका रेपो अभी तक नहीं पहुंचा "
> " ये रहे आपके समोसे .....और जल्दी से मुझे भी खिलाइए "
>  यार हद हो गयी है ............


आज-कल रेपो की तुलना भी समोसे से होने लगी हे .....................

----------


## draculla

> आज-कल रेपो की तुलना भी समोसे से होने लगी हे .....................


हाँ और कभी कभी मिठाई से भी!!!

----------


## love birds

> हाँ और कभी कभी मिठाई से भी!!!



भाई मिठाई भेजना

----------


## Rajeev

> हाँ और कभी कभी मिठाई से भी!!!


सही कहा ड्रेकुला जी ... :pointlol:

----------


## Rated R

अब खुला ना भेद..!!

कुछ दिनों पहले मैं फोरम पर भ्रमण कर रहा था ओ देखा की एक सदस्य/सदस्या ले सारे ग्यारह बल्ब सिर्फ 100 प्रविष्टियों में हो गए थे..( नए  फोरम की )  
मुझे लगा की ये क्या माजरा है?इन्होने तो कोई सूत्र भी नहीं बनाया है शायद..
फिर जब कल मैं अपना हस्ताक्षर बदलने के लिए सेटिंग्स में गया तो देखा मुझे रेपुटेशन देकर वो खुद भी मांग कर रही/रहा थी/था....

अब समझ गए ना आप लोग...!!

----------


## Rated R

> हाँ और कभी कभी मिठाई से भी!!!


कभी-कभी उधार का ब्याज भी लिया जाता है ..!!

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

मुझे कोई फर्क नहीं पड़ता, (ऐसे ही  रेपो दे देता हूँ )

----------


## Lovely.indian

दत तेरी की, यहाँ इतना स्म हो गया माथा पची करते हुए, साले अभी तक ४ बल्ब ही जले हें 



> अब खुला ना भेद..!!
> 
> कुछ दिनों पहले मैं फोरम पर भ्रमण कर रहा था ओ देखा की एक सदस्य/सदस्या ले सारे ग्यारह बल्ब सिर्फ 100 प्रविष्टियों में हो गए थे..( नए  फोरम की )  
> मुझे लगा की ये क्या माजरा है?इन्होने तो कोई सूत्र भी नहीं बनाया है शायद..
> फिर जब कल मैं अपना हस्ताक्षर बदलने के लिए सेटिंग्स में गया तो देखा मुझे रेपुटेशन देकर वो खुद भी मांग कर रही/रहा थी/था....
> 
> अब समझ गए ना आप लोग...!!

----------


## happykhus

> दत तेरी की, यहाँ इतना स्म हो गया माथा पची करते हुए, साले अभी तक ४ बल्ब ही जले हें


भाई हम बड़ा देते है आपके बल्ब 

मेरी तरफ से आपको समोसे , मिठाई 

हा हा हा

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

> दत तेरी की, यहाँ इतना स्म हो गया माथा पची करते हुए, साले अभी तक ४ बल्ब ही जले हें


Lo bhabi ab 6 बल्ब हो गया

----------


## Lovely.indian

शुक्रिया मित्र 




> भाई हम बड़ा देते है आपके बल्ब 
> 
> मेरी तरफ से आपको समोसे , मिठाई 
> 
> हा हा हा

----------


## Lovely.indian

हार्दिक आभार 




> Lo bhabi ab 6 बल्ब हो गया

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

> हार्दिक आभार


maine kaha tha ki मुझे कोई फर्क नहीं पड़ता (ऐसे ही  रेपो दे देता हूँ )

----------


## Lovely.indian

किया  मतलब मेरे  भाई   




> maine kaha tha ki मुझे कोई फर्क नहीं पड़ता (ऐसे ही  रेपो दे देता हूँ )

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

> किया  मतलब मेरे  भाई


आपका मतलब नहीं samjha , कृपया कथन स्पस्ट करें

----------


## badboy123455

*मंटू जी परेशान ना हो.........*

----------


## Ranveer

हा हा हा 
मैं तो किसी भी रेपो मांगने वाले सदस्य से परेशान नहीं हूँ , और मुझसे कोई मांगता भी नहीं ...क्यूंकि माँगने वाले जानतें  हैं की इसके रेपो देने की पावर इतनी कम है की उससे देसी दारु की एक बोतल भी नहीं खरीदी जा सकेगी |
वो ये भी जानतें हैं की कुछ सदस्यों की रेपो पावर इतनी अधिक है की उससे वो कम से कम एक दो एकड़ जमीन तो खरीद ही लेंगें |

अब हम तो खुद शोषित पीड़ित हैं तो क्या करें |
वैसे , वे लोग वही कर रहें हैं जो पहले से कुछ लोग करते आ रहें हैं |
कोई मुझे भी  दे देना भाई .....गरीब हूँ ....:lips:

----------


## Sameerchand

> हा हा हा 
> मैं तो किसी भी रेपो मांगने वाले सदस्य से परेशान नहीं हूँ , और मुझसे कोई मांगता भी नहीं ...क्यूंकि माँगने वाले जानतें  हैं की इसके रेपो देने की पावर इतनी कम है की उससे देसी दारु की एक बोतल भी नहीं खरीदी जा सकेगी |
> वो ये भी जानतें हैं की कुछ सदस्यों की रेपो पावर इतनी अधिक है की उससे वो कम से कम एक दो एकड़ जमीन तो खरीद ही लेंगें |
> 
> अब हम तो खुद शोषित पीड़ित हैं तो क्या करें |
> वैसे , वे लोग वही कर रहें हैं जो पहले से कुछ लोग करते आ रहें हैं |
> कोई मुझे भी  दे देना भाई .....गरीब हूँ ....:lips:


*चलिए रणवीर जी मैं आपको दे देता हु रेपो..............मैं अपने रेपो से दो एकड़ तो नहीं, आधा एकड़ तो जमीन खरीद ही सकता हूँ.... :):)
*
*आजकल तो मैं यह भी देखता हूँ यहाँ पर की लोग सूत्र में सीधे* *मांग* *करने लगे हैं की सूत्र पर आने के बाद सूत्रधार को रेपो देना ही पड़ेगा.... अन्यथा उन्हें कंजूस कहा जायेगा, और छिछालेदर की जाएगी....* central 14

----------


## Miky

सर जी अगर कोई सक्ष्स मेहनत  से पोस्ट भेजता है लोग देख कर भी कोई प्रतिक्रिया नहीं देते तो निश्चित ही खराब लगता है अगर बुरा लगे तो में पहले ही छमा मांग लेता हूँ. कई बरिष्ट सदस्य जो लगातार पोस्ट भेज रहे है प्रतिक्रिया न मिलने पर पूछ ही लेते है (क्या बात है कोई प्रतिक्रिया नहीं/ कोई रूचि नहीं दिखा रहा है/ सूत्र में किसी को इंटरेस्ट नहीं आ रहा है) तो एक साधारण सदस्य जिसने मेहनत की है रेपो पाने के लिए अगर लिखता है तो इसमें मेरे ख्याल से परेशानी बाली कोई बात नहीं चाहिए

----------


## diliprai

*दोस्तों अगर किसी सदस्य ने अच्छा सूत्र सुरु किया है ,और वो सूत्र अच्छा लगे तो रेपो +++ देने मे कोई बुराई नहीं है 
किसी मजदूर ने मजदूरी की है तो उसे उसकी मजदूरी देनी ही चाहिए ,ये तो उसका हक है अगर वो अपना हक मांगता है तो कोई गलत नहीं किया  *

----------


## Rajeev

> हा हा हा 
> मैं तो किसी भी रेपो मांगने वाले सदस्य से परेशान नहीं हूँ , और मुझसे कोई मांगता भी नहीं ...क्यूंकि माँगने वाले जानतें  हैं की इसके रेपो देने की पावर इतनी कम है की उससे देसी दारु की एक बोतल भी नहीं खरीदी जा सकेगी |
> वो ये भी जानतें हैं की कुछ सदस्यों की रेपो पावर इतनी अधिक है की उससे वो कम से कम एक दो एकड़ जमीन तो खरीद ही लेंगें |
> 
> अब हम तो खुद शोषित पीड़ित हैं तो क्या करें |
> वैसे , वे लोग वही कर रहें हैं जो पहले से कुछ लोग करते आ रहें हैं |
> कोई मुझे भी  दे देना भाई .....गरीब हूँ ....:lips:


हमारी ओर से भी हमारा 47 प्रतिशत स्वीकार करें रणवीर जी .....................

----------


## punjaban rajji kaur

जो सदस्य अपना कोई सूत्र बनाकर उसका प्रसार प्रचार करते हैं और उसका लिंक दुइसरे सदस्यों को भेजते हं वो भी इसी श्रेणी में आते हं.

----------


## punjaban rajji kaur

> जब मैं रेप की लिस्ट देखता हूँ तो मुझे लगता है की उस डकैत लोग फोरम में घुस आये हैं जो रेप लुट लूटकर बुलंदी पर पहुँच गए है.
> इससे ज्यादा कुछ नहीं बोलूँगा..
> मेरा तो एक टारगेट है उसके बाद मैं अपने रेप बंद कर लूँगा.





> आपने बिलकुल सही कहा उस लिस्ट को देखकर मुझे हंसी आ जाती है कि कैसे कैसे सदस्य विराजमान हैँ |


सबसे ऊपर चंदार्शेखर,जयेश,कम  ल, पलक ,अमोल , देव ,बाद बॉय, बदतमीज हैं. अब  इनमे से किस के बारे में आप दोनों बात कर रहे हैं, ये मेरी समझ से बाहर है.  इन सबने सूत्र भी बनाये हैं. प्रविष्टियाँ में ज्यादा हैं. इनके सूत्रों  को लोगों ने पसंद भी किया ह. 

(हाँ बस एक बात कोमन है की इनमे से कोई भी नया फोरम पुराना फोरम का रोना नहीं रोता.)

----------


## punjaban rajji kaur

> जब मैं रेप की लिस्ट देखता हूँ तो मुझे लगता है की उस डकैत लोग फोरम में घुस आये हैं जो रेप लुट लूटकर बुलंदी पर पहुँच गए है.
> इससे ज्यादा कुछ नहीं बोलूँगा..
> मेरा तो एक टारगेट है उसके बाद मैं अपने रेप बंद कर लूँगा.





> आपने बिलकुल सही कहा उस लिस्ट को देखकर मुझे हंसी आ जाती है कि कैसे कैसे सदस्य विराजमान हैँ |





> http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthre...796#post685796
> 
> 
> मेरा नया सूत्र हे एस पर सब लोग आपनी सचे  दिल से राइ  दो ,,,,


:question:                                                             :salut:central 14central 14

----------


## jai 123

रेपुटेशन क्या है ?
समाज मे रेपुटेशन का अर्थ उस व्यक्ति की आर्थिक स्थिति के आधार पर लगाया जाता है रेपुटेशन एक प्रोत्साहन है जो आगे अच्छे कार्य करने के लिए प्रेरित करता है

----------


## punjaban rajji kaur

http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthre...=1#post1136601

----------


## punjaban rajji kaur

http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthre...8738&page=4914

----------


## punjaban rajji kaur

> मित्र हतोत्साहित होने की बात तो नहीं फिर भी जो सदस्य उन्हें रेपो नहीं देना चाहते उनको भी सन्देश भेंज दिया जाता है जैसे
> " मेरा रेपो काबुल करें मित्र ..आपके रेपो का इन्तेजार है "
> " मित्र आपका रेपो अभी तक नहीं पहुंचा "
> " ये रहे आपके समोसे .....और जल्दी से मुझे भी खिलाइए "
>  यार हद हो गयी है ............





> बिलकुल ऐसे ही देखकर मुझे बहुत असंयत महसूस होता है. मगर मैं किसी को ऐसे रेपो नहीं देता मांगने पर भी नहीं एक बार के सिवा.  एक बार मैंने एक सदस्य को मांगने पर रेपो दी है. 
> ऐसा ज्यादातर चौपाल में ही होता हैं वहां बिना किसी बात के बकवास प्रविष्टी पर रेपो दे दी जाती है और मांग की जाती है उधर प्रेम की कैंची है या ऐसा ही कुछ और लिखकर. जब ऐसे रेपो मिलती है तो उसका मजा नहीं आता. असली मजा तो तब है जब मेरे द्वारा कोई तथ्यपरक प्रविष्टी की गयी हो.





> य्यार मेरी पोस्ट कहा गयी ...............


http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthre...=1#post1127178

----------


## Poorangyan

यह सूत्र आज ही देखा है. सारी प्रविष्टियाँ पढ़ कर लगा कि यह विकल्प अवश्य होना चाहिए था, "मुझे कोई फर्क नहीं पड़ता (उचित प्रिविष्टि को ही रेपो देता हूँ.)" मैं तो यही करता हूं. रेपो माँगने वाला पी एम् मुझे कभी नहीं मिला.

----------


## punjaban rajji kaur

forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=13038&page=598&p=1156478#post1156  478

----------


## Kamal Ji

> हा हा हा 
> मैं तो किसी भी रेपो मांगने वाले सदस्य से परेशान नहीं हूँ , और मुझसे कोई मांगता भी नहीं ...क्यूंकि माँगने वाले जानतें  हैं की इसके रेपो देने की पावर इतनी कम है की उससे देसी दारु की एक बोतल भी नहीं खरीदी जा सकेगी |
> वो ये भी जानतें हैं की कुछ सदस्यों की रेपो पावर इतनी अधिक है की उससे वो कम से कम एक दो एकड़ जमीन तो खरीद ही लेंगें |
> 
> अब हम तो खुद शोषित पीड़ित हैं तो क्या करें |
> वैसे , वे लोग वही कर रहें हैं जो पहले से कुछ लोग करते आ रहें हैं |
> कोई मुझे भी  दे देना भाई .....गरीब हूँ ....:lips:


भूतपूर्व नियामक भाई जी को राम राम... 
यह लो भाई  आप भी (+)ले लें कितने मार्मिक ढंग से आपने अपने को शोषित होने का वर्णन किया है यह मुझ से तो सहा नही जा रहा.....central 141 
अब एक दो एकड़ तो नही .....हाँ आप मायूस नही होंगे मेरी इस रेपो के मिलने से.....
धन्यवाद होगा रणवीर भी इसे (+) स्वीकार करने पर.

----------


## Kamal Ji

> सबसे ऊपर चंदार्शेखर,जयेश,कम  ल, पलक ,अमोल , देव ,बाद बॉय, बदतमीज हैं. अब  इनमे से किस के बारे में आप दोनों बात कर रहे हैं, ये मेरी समझ से बाहर है.  इन सबने सूत्र भी बनाये हैं. प्रविष्टियाँ में ज्यादा हैं. इनके सूत्रों  को लोगों ने पसंद भी किया ह. 
> 
> (हाँ बस एक बात कोमन है की इनमे से कोई भी नया फोरम पुराना फोरम का रोना नहीं रोता.)


यह क्या लिख डाला रज्जी....सबसे ऊपर चंदार्शेखर,जयेश,कम  ल, पलक ,अमोल , देव ,बाद बॉय, बदतमीज हैं.
क्या यह सब ******* हैं?

ऐसा कियों लिख दिया रज्जी कौर ? हा हा हा हा हा हा

----------


## punjaban rajji kaur

> यह क्या लिख डाला रज्जी....सबसे ऊपर चंदार्शेखर,जयेश,कम  ल, पलक ,अमोल , देव ,बाद बॉय, बदतमीज हैं.
> क्या यह सब ******* हैं?
> 
> ऐसा कियों लिख दिया रज्जी कौर ? हा हा हा हा हा हा


ये मैंने नहीं बल्कि ड्रेकुला जी और किंग खान जी के बीच हुई बातचीत है. अब उसकी तो वोही जाने. और आप ये इस तरह किसी गरीब के रो देने से रेपो देना बंद कीजिये. अछि बात नहीं है, हा हा

----------


## Badtameez

1-कभी-कभी कोई सदस्य रेपो देने के बाद सूत्र में लिख देते हैं कि दे दिया है, चेक कर लीजिए। 
ये सीधा इशारा हुआ कि उन्हें भी रेपो लौटाया जाय।
2- मुझे ऐसे भी संदेश मिले हैं जिसमें सदस्य रेपो देने के बाद लिखता है-
'' मैंने आपको मिठाई दे दी है, अब आपकी मिठाई का इंतजार है।''
3- मुझे ऐसे भी सदस्य मिले, जिनकी प्रविष्टी पर थोङी तारीफ कर देने पर तुरन्त कहते हैं-
'' तब मिठाई खिलाओ''
4- कई बार रेपो देने वाले सदस्य ने रेपो मैसेज के रूप में लिखा-
please give me a point
जबकि ऐसा लिखने वाला/वाली सदस्य फोरम पर अपना कोई सहयोग नहीं देता/देती है।
5- कई सदस्य अपने हस्ताक्षर में रेपो माँगते हुए मिल जाते हैं।
6- कुछ सदस्य ऐसे भी हैं जो माँगते भी हैं लेकिन कहते हैं मैं नहीं माँगता/माँगती हूँ।

----------


## fakeidfornonsense

> 1-कभी-कभी कोई सदस्य रेपो देने के बाद सूत्र में लिख देते हैं कि दे दिया है, चेक कर लीजिए। 
> ये सीधा इशारा हुआ कि उन्हें भी रेपो लौटाया जाय।


सौरभ जी, अनजाने मे तो ये गलती मुझसे भी कई बार हो गई लगती है ----- जब मैं  किसी पोस्ट पर आह्लादित हो कर लेखक का सम्मान करता हूँ और इसे सार्वजनिक  रूप से सबको बताता हूँ --- तो आप विश्वास करें मेरा तात्पर्य कभी भी रेपों  वापस मांगने का नहीं होता ..........

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> भूतपूर्व नियामक भाई जी को राम राम... 
> यह लो भाई  आप भी (+)ले लें कितने मार्मिक ढंग से आपने अपने को शोषित होने का वर्णन किया है यह मुझ से तो सहा नही जा रहा.....central 141 
> अब एक दो एकड़ तो नही .....हाँ आप मायूस नही होंगे मेरी इस रेपो के मिलने से.....
> धन्यवाद होगा रणवीर भी इसे (+) स्वीकार करने पर.


ये लो मित्रो मार्मिक तरीके पे भी रेपों ,,वाह वाह अच्छा मर्म है जी । 




> आपको आपके चोथे की बधाई हो..........
> कुछ मीठा हो जाए ?


मर्म ना हो तो बधाई पे रेपों ,,,जेसे रेपों कोई शराब हो गयी ,,गम मैं भी खुशी मैं भी 



> मुझे इसी सूत्र में जीत जवान जी ने, मल्लिका जी ने, सीसवाल जी ने, निशा जी ने, (+) देये हैं 
> इस नाचीज़ को खुले दिल से (+) देने के लिए मैं आप सब का शुक्र गुज़ार हूँ आप सब को बारम्बार धन्यवाद अदा करता हूँ......


कव्वाल की तरह निछावर मैं मिले रूपये बताने की इस्टाईल  मैं रेपों ,,ताकि ओर निछावर मिले 





> कोई है इस चौपाल में................?
> 
> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to amol05 again.


बताया जा रहा है की आपको फिर रेपो देने की हार्दिक मंगल्कामना है ,,,आप भी तयार रहे । 



> आप दोनों का बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद......





> ००७ जी का भी जिन्होंने मुझे (+) का उपहार भी दिया है......





> क्या बात है सुरेश जी...... बहुत ही अनूठा कार्य किया है आपने....
> You have given out too much Reputation in the last 24 hours, try again later.


दूसरे सदस्य को धन्यवाद देते हुवे भी मिले रेपो की चर्चा ,,ताकि ओर रेपो मिले 




> पहुँच गयी जी पहुँच गयी .... अब क्या सारे मुहल्ले को सुनाना ही किआपने मुझे मिठाई खिला दी........ज्यादा जोर से बोलोगे तो आज तक चेनल वाले आ जायेंगे......


सबको पता है सबसे  ज्यादा रेपो मांगने देने की पोस्ट करने मैं आप फोरम पे 1 नंबर पे हो भाई ,,,1 नंबर पे होने पे आपका रेपो बनता  है भाई ,,लगे रहो ओर सदस्यो को समझाते रहो ।

----------


## RANAJI1982

> ये लो मित्रो मार्मिक तरीके पे भी रेपों ,,वाह वाह अच्छा मर्म है जी । 
> 
> 
> 
> मर्म ना हो तो बधाई पे रेपों ,,,जेसे रेपों कोई शराब हो गयी ,,गम मैं भी खुशी मैं भी 
> 
> 
> कव्वाल की तरह निछावर मैं मिले रूपये बताने की इस्टाईल  मैं रेपों ,,ताकि ओर निछावर मिले 
> 
> ...



जो दे उसका भी भला, जो ना दे उसका भी भला ! कमल जी आपको देखकर भर आया मेरा भी गला ..............हा हा हा...............:rofl::rofl::rofl:

----------


## Black Pearl

दे दे रे बाबा ....... 

कुछ तो दे दे

----------


## fakeidfornonsense

> दे दे रे बाबा ....... 
> 
> कुछ तो दे दे


कमाल का है ये फोटो तो --------- मजा आ गया............

----------


## Black Pearl

कुछ तो ऐसे भी होते हैं, जिनके पास इतना होता है फिर भी .....

you must have seen some baggar with this much goods.......

----------


## RANAJI1982

> जो दे उसका भी भला, जो ना दे उसका भी भला ! कमल जी आपको देखकर भर आया मेरा भी गला ..............हा हा हा...............:rofl::rofl::rofl:





> दे दे रे बाबा ....... 
> 
> कुछ तो दे दे



मित्र संदीप जी, पूरा जूमला ही फ़िट कर दिया.................हा हा हा.........

----------


## Black Pearl

और कुछ यूं भी हैं,

----------


## fakeidfornonsense

अरे अब बस भी करो............ सबेरे सबेरे मार ही डालने का इरादा है क्या.......... हंसा हंसा कर.........

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> अरे अब बस भी करो............ सबेरे सबेरे मार ही डालने का इरादा है क्या.......... हंसा हंसा कर.........



हा हा हा हा हा ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## RANAJI1982

> और कुछ यूं भी हैं,





भाई क्या कुछ और भी बाकी है,,,,,,,,,,,हा हा हा

----------


## Black Pearl

ये थोड़े दूसरे टाइप के हैं कॉर्पोरेट bagger "मैं दूंगा तुम भी दो"

----------


## Black Pearl

> भाई क्या कुछ और भी बाकी है,,,,,,,,,,,हा हा हा


अब इतना ही है

----------


## Chandrshekhar

हा हा हा कोई कम नहीं है ,,लगे रहो आप सब ,,,मजा आ गया ।

----------


## RANAJI1982

> ये थोड़े दूसरे टाइप के हैं कॉर्पोरेट bagger "मैं दूंगा तुम भी दो"





भाई अब तो पेट भी दुखने लगा है..............हा हा हा हा .....................अब तो बस करो

----------


## Badtameez

भई मेरा वश चलता तो मैं रेपो सिस्टम ही समाप्त कर देता। कम से कम कुछ सम्मानित सदस्यों को भिखारी बनके रेपो की भीख माँगना तो नहीं न पङता।

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> भई मेरा वश चलता तो मैं रेपो सिस्टम ही समाप्त कर देता। कम से कम कुछ सम्मानित सदस्यों को भिखारी बनके रेपो की भीख माँगना तो नहीं न पङता।


बहुत बदतमीज हो आप ,,सारी कमी पूरी कर दी ।

----------


## Badtameez

अब तो मेरी तो आदत हो गई है भाई, रेपो देना होता है तो सूत्र में मैं लिखता नहीं हूँ-
1- रेपो स्वीकार कीजिए
2- मेरी तरफ से मिठाई
सबसे गुस्सा तब आता है जब कोई किसी से कहता है-
1-सबने मिठाई खिलाई है आपने नहीं खिलाई
2- ............ जी, आप कर्मठ/कास्य ---- सदस्य बन गये हैं मिठाई खिलाईये
.
रेपो शब्द की जगह मिठाई शब्द से नफरत होने लगी है।

----------


## Badtameez

> बहुत बदतमीज हो आप ,,सारी कमी पूरी कर दी ।


हँ नहीं त, 
न रही बास न बजी बँसुरी।
एही से कहत बानी कि रेपो सिस्टमवे खतम करि देती।

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> अब तो मेरी तो आदत हो गई है भाई, रेपो देना होता है तो सूत्र में मैं लिखता नहीं हूँ-
> 1- रेपो स्वीकार कीजिए
> 2- मेरी तरफ से मिठाई
> सबसे गुस्सा तब आता है जब कोई किसी से कहता है-
> 1-सबने मिठाई खिलाई है आपने नहीं खिलाई
> 2- ............ जी, आप कर्मठ/कास्य ---- सदस्य बन गये हैं मिठाई खिलाईये
> .
> रेपो शब्द की जगह मिठाई शब्द से नफरत होने लगी है।


सही बोला भाई ,,मिठाई खिलाना एक तरीके से घुश लेना देना समझा जाता है ।

----------


## RANAJI1982

मित्र मेरी भावना किसी मित्र को लज्जित करने के लिये नही थी ! वो तो सिर्फ़ मजाक था अगर बुरा लगा हो ! तो मै क्षमा प्रार्थी हूँ ! क्षमा करे..............

----------


## Kamal Ji

> ये लो मित्रो मार्मिक तरीके पे भी रेपों ,,वाह वाह अच्छा मर्म है जी । 
> 
> 
> 
> मर्म ना हो तो बधाई पे रेपों ,,,जेसे रेपों कोई शराब हो गयी ,,गम मैं भी खुशी मैं भी 
> 
> 
> कव्वाल की तरह निछावर मैं मिले रूपये बताने की इस्टाईल  मैं रेपों ,,ताकि ओर निछावर मिले 
> 
> ...


हा हा हा हा हा बहुत मेहनत का कार्य किया है आपने.........पर रेपो चंदर जी आप ने कह कर नही दी ..... इसी बात पर आप ही  नम्बर एक हैं.....

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> हँ नहीं त, 
> न रही बास न बजी बँसुरी।
> एही से कहत बानी कि रेपो सिस्टमवे खतम करि देती।


मैं भी जब एक बार रेपो सिस्टम 2-3 दिन के लिये बंद हुआ था तो उसे बंद ही रहने  देने का प्रबंधन से निवेदन किया था ।

----------


## Kamal Ji

> हँ नहीं त, 
> न रही बास न बजी बँसुरी।
> एही से कहत बानी कि रेपो सिस्टमवे खतम करि देती।


मई सौरभ जी आपकी इस बात से सहमत हूँ और साथ ही साथ यह भी इस में जोड़ रहा हूँ जिसकी भी और जितनी भी रेपो हैं सब शून्य कर दी जाएँ.......
न कोई ऊँचा न कोई नीचा......

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> हा हा हा हा हा बहुत मेहनत का कार्य किया है आपने.........पर रेपो चंदर जी आप ने कह कर नही दी ..... इसी बात पर आप ही  नम्बर एक हैं.....


किसी चीज को मेनेज करके सफलता तो पायी जा सकती है ,,पर ये ध्यान रहे की मेनेज करके कोई 1 नंबर पे नहीं जा सकता ,,,आखिर नंबर 1 ,,,नंबर 1 ही रहता है ।

----------


## RANAJI1982

> मई सौरभ जी आपकी इस बात से सहमत हूँ और साथ ही साथ यह भी इस में जोड़ रहा हूँ जिसकी भी और जितनी भी रेपो हैं सब शून्य कर दी जाएँ.......
> न कोई ऊँचा न कोई नीचा......




जी मित्र इससे ये भेदभाव ही शेष नही रहेगा

----------


## Badtameez

एक सदस्या हैं उनका नाम नहीं लेना चाहता हूँ। उनकी पोस्ट की संख्य है 169 वो फोरम पर कुछ नहीं करती हैं। वो मुझे कम से कम 7 या 8 बार रेपो दे चुकी हैं मैंने भी उनको तीन या चार बार दिया है।
वो रेपो में ये लिखकर भेजती हैं-
please give me a point
मुझे एक दिन गुस्सा आ गया मैंने भी रेपो देते हुए कुछ गंदा बातें लिख दी-
मैं माँगने वालों को सिर्फ *** ही देता हूँ। फोरम पर कुछ काम करती नहीं हो सिर्फ माँगती हो?

----------


## Kamal Ji

> किसी चीज को मेनेज करके सफलता तो पायी जा सकती है ,,पर ये ध्यान रहे की मेनेज करके कोई 1 नंबर पे नहीं जा सकता ,,,आखिर नंबर 1 ,,,नंबर 1 ही रहता है ।


ये तो रब  ही जाने या आप जाने..........

----------


## groopji

*हंगामा है क्यों बरपा थोड़ी सी जो पी (रेपो) ली है 
डाका तो नहीं डाला चोरी तो नहीं की है 

*
अब कोई कह के लेता है ..... और कोई कर के ........

इसमें कोई बुराई नहीं है ..... किन्तु उन मेहनती नवागतों का भी ख्याल रखें जो बड़ी मेहनत से अपना सूत्र बनाते हैं ........... अगर हम अपनी दौलत (रेपो) वहाँ लुटा दें तों उनका कितना उत्साहवर्धन हो ....... तनिक विचार कीजिए

----------


## Badtameez

> *हंगामा है क्यों बरपा थोड़ी सी जो पी (रेपो) ली है 
> डाका तो नहीं डाला चोरी तो नहीं की है 
> 
> *
> अब कोई कह के लेता है ..... और कोई कर के ........
> 
> इसमें कोई बुराई नहीं है ..... किन्तु उन मेहनती नवागतों का भी ख्याल रखें जो बड़ी मेहनत से अपना सूत्र बनाते हैं ........... अगर हम अपनी दौलत (रेपो) वहाँ लुटा दें तों उनका कितना उत्साहवर्धन हो ....... तनिक विचार कीजिए


हाँ, नवागत का हमेशा उत्साहवर्धन करते रहना चाहिए।

----------


## Kamal Ji

> *हंगामा है क्यों बरपा थोड़ी सी जो पी (रेपो) ली है 
> डाका तो नहीं डाला चोरी तो नहीं की है 
> 
> *
> अब कोई कह के लेता है ..... और कोई कर के ........
> 
> इसमें कोई बुराई नहीं है ..... किन्तु उन मेहनती नवागतों का भी ख्याल रखें जो बड़ी मेहनत से अपना सूत्र बनाते हैं ........... अगर हम अपनी दौलत (रेपो) वहाँ लुटा दें तों उनका कितना उत्साहवर्धन हो ....... तनिक विचार कीजिए


बहुत अच्छे............बहुत अच्छे रणविजय जी..........

----------


## RANAJI1982

> एक सदस्या हैं उनका नाम नहीं लेना चाहता हूँ। उनकी पोस्ट की संख्य है 169 वो फोरम पर कुछ नहीं करती हैं। वो मुझे कम से कम 7 या 8 बार रेपो दे चुकी हैं मैंने भी उनको तीन या चार बार दिया है।
> वो रेपो में ये लिखकर भेजती हैं-
> please give me a point
> मुझे एक दिन गुस्सा आ गया मैंने भी रेपो देते हुए कुछ गंदा बातें लिख दी-
> मैं माँगने वालों को सिर्फ *** ही देता हूँ। फोरम पर कुछ काम करती नहीं हो सिर्फ माँगती हो?



मेरे पास भी ये मैसेज दो बार आ चुका है जी........

----------


## Kamal Ji

> एक सदस्या हैं उनका नाम नहीं लेना चाहता हूँ। उनकी पोस्ट की संख्य है 169 वो फोरम पर कुछ नहीं करती हैं। वो मुझे कम से कम 7 या 8 बार रेपो दे चुकी हैं मैंने भी उनको तीन या चार बार दिया है।
> वो रेपो में ये लिखकर भेजती हैं-
> please give me a point
> मुझे एक दिन गुस्सा आ गया मैंने भी रेपो देते हुए कुछ गंदा बातें लिख दी-
> मैं माँगने वालों को सिर्फ *** ही देता हूँ। फोरम पर कुछ काम करती नहीं हो सिर्फ माँगती हो?


तीन चार बार मुझे भी वह मैसेज रेपो के साथ लिखा हुआ आया है पहली बार मैंने उसे (+) इस लिए दे दी थी कि चलो कोई बात नही 
इसकी पोस्ट्स भी कम हैंऔर जब दूसरी बार और तीसरी बार सेम एक जैसे ही शब्द .... तो मैं उकता गया.

----------


## Badtameez

> मेरे पास भी ये मैसेज दो बार आ चुका है जी........





> तीन चार बार मुझे भी वह मैसेज रेपो के साथ लिखा हुआ आया है पहली बार मैंने उसे ( ) इस लिए दे दी थी कि चलो कोई बात नही 
> इसकी पोस्ट्स भी कम हैंऔर जब दूसरी बार और तीसरी बार सेम एक जैसे ही शब्द .... तो मैं उकता गया.


मुझे तो लगता है ये सभी के पास एकाध बार आ चुका होगा।

----------


## Kamal Ji

> मुझे तो लगता है ये सभी के पास एकाध बार आ चुका होगा।


चुका नही उनकी आईडी से चुकी ही लिखना प्रयुक्त होगा........

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> मुझे तो लगता है ये सभी के पास एकाध बार आ चुका होगा।


हद बदतमीजी है जी ,,बेचारी साफ-साफ मांगती है ,,छल से नहीं मांगती ,,ओर जो देते है उनको भी पोस्ट करके धन्यवाद नहीं देती ,,,ओर लोग तो ना जाने क्या -क्या कोड वर्ड बना के मांगते है ,,कुछ सदस्यो की प्रोफाईल मैं जा के साफ देखा जा सकता है की दिन भर वे बार-बार रेपो मांगने की पोस्ट करते ही रहते उन्हे पोस्ट करके धन्यवाद स्वरूप उनका उत्साहवर्ध्न करते है ,,ताकि उन्हे बार-बार रेपो मिल सके ।

----------


## groopji

> हाँ, नवागत का हमेशा उत्साहवर्धन करते रहना चाहिए।





> बहुत अच्छे............बहुत अच्छे रणविजय जी..........


धन्यवाद जो आपने मेरी बातों को समझा ....... ....

----------


## calvitf

> हद बदतमीजी है जी ,,बेचारी साफ-साफ मांगती है ,,छल से नहीं मांगती ,,ओर जो देते है उनको भी पोस्ट करके धन्यवाद नहीं देती ,,,ओर लोग तो ना जाने क्या -क्या कोड वर्ड बना के मांगते है ,,कुछ सदस्यो की प्रोफाईल मैं जा के साफ देखा जा सकता है की दिन भर वे बार-बार रेपो मांगने की पोस्ट करते ही रहते उन्हे पोस्ट करके धन्यवाद स्वरूप उनका उत्साहवर्ध्न करते है ,,ताकि उन्हे बार-बार रेपो मिल सके ।


*रहिमन नर वे मुये जे कहि मांगन जाय 
उनते पहिले वे मुये जिन मुख निकसत नाये*

----------


## calvitf

> हाँ, नवागत का हमेशा उत्साहवर्धन करते रहना चाहिए।


*तुलसी पंक्षी के पीये घटे न सरिता नीर 
धर्म किये धन न घटे जो सहाये रघुबीर 
*

----------


## Kamal Ji

> *रहिमन नर वे मुये जे कहि मांगन जाय 
> उनते पहिले वे मुये जिन मुख निकसत नाये*





> *तुलसी पंक्षी के पीये घटे न सरिता नीर 
> धर्म किये धन न घटे जो सहाये रघुबीर 
> *


धवल जी ... यहाँ इस सूत्र में इसी संदर्भ में की गयी आपकी दोनों पोस्ट्स एक दुसरे की देखो कैसे विरोधाभासी प्रतीत हो रही  हैं.. हा हा हा हा

----------


## Badtameez

> हद बदतमीजी है जी ,,बेचारी साफ-साफ मांगती है ,,छल से नहीं मांगती ,,ओर जो देते है उनको भी पोस्ट करके धन्यवाद नहीं देती ,,,ओर लोग तो ना जाने क्या -क्या कोड वर्ड बना के मांगते है ,,कुछ सदस्यो की प्रोफाईल मैं जा के साफ देखा जा सकता है की दिन भर वे बार-बार रेपो मांगने की पोस्ट करते ही रहते उन्हे पोस्ट करके धन्यवाद स्वरूप उनका उत्साहवर्ध्न करते है ,,ताकि उन्हे बार-बार रेपो मिल सके ।


हा हा हा हा हा हा हा ह

----------


## calvitf

> धवल जी ... यहाँ इस सूत्र में इसी संदर्भ में की गयी आपकी दोनों पोस्ट्स एक दुसरे की देखो कैसे विरोधाभासी प्रतीत हो रही  हैं.. हा हा हा हा


हो सकता है .................. किसी को कुछ देना न देना आपकी इच्छा शक्ति पर निर्भर करता वैसे यह भी कैसी ने सही कहा है 

*बिन माँगे मोती मिले...माँगे मिले ना भीख*।

----------


## MAHESH.K

> यह भी कहा है कि... माँ भी बच्चे के बिना रोये दूध नही देती.......



jyada roye to ..... lga do kaan ke niche

----------


## Kamal Ji

> हो सकता है .................. किसी को कुछ देना न देना आपकी इच्छा शक्ति पर निर्भर करता वैसे यह भी कैसी ने सही कहा है 
> 
> *बिन माँगे मोती मिले...माँगे मिले ना भीख*।


यह भी कहा है कि... माँ भी बच्चे के बिना रोये दूध नही देती.......

----------


## prem.p

माफ करना, लेकिन क्या कोईमित्र मुझे बतायेगा की रेपो का क्या महत्व है??

----------


## fakeidfornonsense

> माफ करना, लेकिन क्या कोईमित्र मुझे बतायेगा की रेपो का क्या महत्व है??


ये जो अभी एक बत्ती आपके नाम के नीचे जल रही है ये देखो 2 होने जा रही है ......... यही रेपों का महत्व है....... ज्यादा रेपों मतलब ज्यादा अमीर कम रेपों मतलब गरीब...... तो भाई अब अच्छी अछि प्रविष्टि करो और हरी बत्तियाँ जलती देखो............

----------


## prem.p

> ये जो अभी एक बत्ती आपके नाम के नीचे जल रही है ये देखो 2 होने जा रही है ......... यही रेपों का महत्व है....... ज्यादा रेपों मतलब ज्यादा अमीर कम रेपों मतलब गरीब...... तो भाई अब अच्छी अछि प्रविष्टि करो और हरी बत्तियाँ जलती देखो............


जानकारी के लिए धन्यवादआचार्यजी.

----------


## man-vakil

*जब जब वो मिली मुझे, अचानक दे गयी ख़ुशी का अहसास,
जब नहीं थी तो मायूस था, अब होने पे करती है मुझे उदास
सिक्कों की शक्ल नहीं है, ना ही किसी अमीर की वो जागीर,
पर ऐ खुदा,फोरम में सभी चाहे उसे,मान कर अपनी तकदीर*

----------


## draculla

> *जब जब वो मिली मुझे, अचानक दे गयी ख़ुशी का अहसास,
> जब नहीं थी तो मायूस था, अब होने पे करती है मुझे उदास
> सिक्कों की शक्ल नहीं है, ना ही किसी अमीर की वो जागीर,
> पर ऐ खुदा,फोरम में सभी चाहे उसे,मान कर अपनी तकदीर*



मन जी बहुत ही सुन्दर पंक्ति लिखी है.
हमारे साथ बांटने के लिए धन्यवाद

----------


## old_atal

मेरा अनुभव तो कहता है की इस मंच के साथी सदस्य आपस में काफी उत्साह बढाते ही हैं, मैं स्वयं में उदाहरण हूँ, मात्र ५५ प्रविष्टियों हुई हैं और घर में काफी हरा उजाला हो चूका है तो मुझे तो लगता है की शायद ही किसी को माँगने की आवश्यकता पड़े |

----------


## Ranveer

> मेरा अनुभव तो कहता है की इस मंच के साथी सदस्य आपस में काफी उत्साह बढाते ही हैं, मैं स्वयं में उदाहरण हूँ, मात्र ५५ प्रविष्टियों हुई हैं और घर में काफी हरा उजाला हो चूका है तो मुझे तो लगता है की शायद ही किसी को माँगने की आवश्यकता पड़े |


बधाई हो अटल भाऊ  ,
एक समय था जब सारी हरी बत्तियाँ  करने मे साल भर का समय लगता था । 
मगर इधर कुछ महीनों मे इसका ऐसा दुरुपयोग हुआ की प्रबंधन को भी बंद करने का निर्णय लेना पड़ा था , पर अफसोस चूंकि लोगों के विरोध को देखते हुए इसे पुन:  चालू कर दिया गया । 

अब ये अजीब स्वरूप मे सामने आया  है । कैसे वो देखिये -
1॰ कुछ लोग इसकी आपस मे बंदरबांट करते रहते हैं , वो इसीलिए की उनकी रेपों पावर बढ़ती रहे । 
2. कुछ लोगो ने इसी तरह से अपनी इतनी रेपों पावर बढ़ा ली है की एक दो रेपों से ही आपकी सारी हरी बत्ती जल सकती है । 
3.कुछ लोग सूत्र बनाने , मनोरंजन करने , विचार रखने , जानने , समझने की बजाए रेपों के लेन देन मे ही रुचि रखते है । 
4.इन सदस्यों को देखकर नए सदस्य भी प्रभावित हो जाते हैं । 
5. अधिक रेपों पावर वाले सदस्यों की झूठी तारीफ , अंध समर्थन , गुटबाजी , की जाती है । 
6. रेपों देने का उद्देश्य उत्साहवर्धन नहीं रह गया है ( जैसा सोचकर ये लागू किया जाता है )

 अब अगर किसी व्यक्ति को 5-10  प्रविष्टि मे ही सारी बत्तियाँ हरी हो जाये तो भी कोई आश्चर्य नहीं । 
इसलिए  दोस्त , इस गंदी प्रणाली के चक्कर से दूर ही रहें , पर हाँ यदि आपको किसी की प्रविष्टि अच्छी  लगती है तो अवश्य दें , ताकि इसकी सार्थकता बनी रहे । 

आनंद दें ....आनंद लें :lips:

----------

